# Ol timer tricks



## applejuice (Aug 16, 2012)

An older guy I hunt with at my club told me something this past weekend.
We were riding the property looking and we see a hornets nest about 8 foot up a tree. 
He said that this was a tell sign that we are going to have a bad winter. 
Ive also heard that about ant hills 

Any truth in that ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

Lower to the gound the hornets nest is, the colder the winter.
Broader the black band is on a wooly caterpillar, the colder the winter.
Bigger the squirrel nests...
Bigger the beaver houses...
Critters tryin` to lay on fat earlier than normal...

Plenty more, just can`t think of any right off.


----------



## applejuice (Aug 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Lower to the gound the hornets nest is, the colder the winter.
> Broader the black band is on a wooly caterpillar, the colder the winter.
> Bigger the squirrel nests...
> Bigger the beaver houses...
> ...



Thanks Nic
Is this info I can read in a Farmers Almanac ?

Pretty interesting


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

applejuice said:


> Thanks Nic
> Is this info I can read in a Farmers Almanac ?
> 
> Pretty interesting





I`m not sure? I used to pick me up a new Greer`s every new year, but I haven`t gotten one in a few years now.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Aug 16, 2012)

Applejuice, Nic is telling you some good facts! Also, the hulls on nuts and ths skins on late-bearing fruit such as apples and pears. Some of us old-timers and older ones such as my now deceased Grandpa would split persimmon seeds and look at the "knife and fork" inside to predict weather. Like Nic, I haven't gotten an almanac in several years. Greer's is the best, but Farmer's is good too! Give it a shot and you can get some interesting facts from either.


----------



## applejuice (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Son (Aug 16, 2012)

Miss my Mom, she was good at this type stuff.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Lower to the gound the hornets nest is, the colder the winter.
> Broader the black band is on a wooly caterpillar, the colder the winter.
> Bigger the squirrel nests...
> Bigger the beaver houses...
> ...



The more fire wood the indians gather..... 

Pappy


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 16, 2012)

When big girls start to look appealing to you it is gona be a very cold winter or you may need to see your eye doc for glasses!!!


----------



## reiko1078 (Aug 17, 2012)

bad winter as in cold?  man after surviving the heat this summer im looking forward to some cold weather


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

reiko1078 said:


> bad winter as in cold?  man after surviving the heat this summer im looking forward to some cold weather



x2! I know there are rain dances, but are there "super cold winter" dance? I'mma go practice some moves and see if I can help


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 29, 2012)

A spoon on the inside of a persimmon seed is a hard winter.





If it is a fork is a mild winter


----------



## applejuice (Aug 30, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> A spoon on the inside of a persimmon seed is a hard winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is cool, never seen that before 

Thanks


----------



## Redbow (Sep 8, 2012)

Over productive fruit trees and wild grape vines, along with big crops of Acorns and Hickory nuts for some old timers was a sure sign of a cold winter when I was growing up...It didn't always happen...

Also, there was a star right beside the moon this morning when I went out to get the paper..Old folks around my parts used to say when you see that, bad weather is coming..Well, last night, it rained and stormed about all night long...The weather man missed it for our area, I guess the star is a better when it comes to predicting weather..


----------



## win280 (Sep 14, 2012)

hogdogtw008 said:


> A spoon on the inside of a persimmon seed is a hard winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine have a spoon also this year. I'm in west central Ga.


----------



## BradMyers (Sep 14, 2012)

win280 said:


> Mine have a spoon also this year. I'm in west central Ga.



Same here.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 14, 2012)

same here.  Along with a huge acorn and hickory nut crop.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum has the right idea, I'm gonna do a "snow dance" and help her out!


----------



## GLS (Sep 16, 2012)

My maternal granddad was  a sea captain.  He'd stare at the sky and say:  "Pink sky in the morning, a sailor takes warning.  Pink sky at night, a sailor's delight."


----------



## trckdrvr (Sep 16, 2012)

Saw a WoolyWorm crawling south...Gonna be a HARD winter!!


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 18, 2012)

applejuice said:


> An older guy I hunt with at my club told me something this past weekend.
> We were riding the property looking and we see a hornets nest about 8 foot up a tree.
> He said that this was a tell sign that we are going to have a bad winter.
> Ive also heard that about ant hills
> ...



Well, I have always gone by a winter to judge a summer.  We had no winter last year, so a mild summer.  Summer didn't start until July and ended in July.  We never hot 100 in August.  Evenings in August cooled off and it is still mild.  I expect a cold winter this year.  Our fall started early.  Every time that I can remember a mild August we have a bad winter.

I have heard about the bands on a wooly bear.  Haven't seen any yet, but I really expect a bad winter this year.


----------



## rigderunner (Oct 9, 2012)

win280 said:


> Mine have a spoon also this year. I'm in west central Ga.[/QUO
> I cracked 10 seeds tonight and all 10 had the spoon in north ga iam hoping it snows knee deep to an elaphant up here


----------



## Russdaddy (Oct 12, 2012)

rigderunner said:


> win280 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine have a spoon also this year. I'm in west central Ga.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## j_seph (Oct 12, 2012)

I seen a truckload of North Georgia folks with trailer loaded down with furniture and such headed toward Florida. Does that mean it's going to be a cold wet winter or was that just DEE


----------

